# Needs information regarding job in kualalampur



## pardisrezaei (Apr 12, 2013)

Hello,
I am moving to kualalampur end of May. I'm planning to stay there for about 3 years and find job. I need some information regarding the job situation in the area of Management,marketing and lecturer.I have my Ph.D degree in the area of Branding and culture.
I would be happy to guide me where to live as well. I need a safe place which expats are around , being close to public transportation and city center.

Thank you


----------

